

Show HN: How to stop being a graphic designer - 3stripe
http://greig.cc/journal/2012/11/26/how-to-stop-being-a-graphic-designer

======
3stripe
Hello HN,

This is my second post on here, on a topic I've been mulling over in my head
all year.

Broadcasting my opinion online (and actually in real life as well) is not
something I've been good at in the past, so I'd welcome as much constructive
criticism as you care to throw at me.

Working a graphic designer was a contributing factor in the nervous breakdown
I suffered earlier in the year... and I sense that there are lot of designers
out there who are similarly disillusioned/suffering with their career.

The blog post is my first step in exploring the alternatives which are out
there for us graphic designers... as I feel we have a strong skill-set which
is very frequently ill-used.

James

